# Anyone else having problems getting their new apps to show on the Fire?



## KindleGirl

Yesterday I purchased an app with coins and today I got the free Halloween app. I purchased both from my computer, not the Fire. However, when I go to my Fire HDX and HD, neither one shows either app. They show up in my "digital orders" and "manage my kindle" but they do not show up in the library of the kindles. If I go to the page to purchase again it shows that I already own them and if I try to purchase again it won't let me and tells me to find them in my library. I'd love to but they aren't there! I've synced both Fires multiple times and I've restarted them also. I sent a note to Amazon last night but so far no response. Anyone have any other tricks to try?? Since it is affecting both of my Fires I am really baffled. After restarting my HD it no longer showed the SO, which is strange. My HDX did show the SO as it should.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Go to the cloud and do a sync.  Sometimes that's needed to be sure everything is updated.  Be sure you're connected wirelessly, of course.  

Since you say you did a restart and the one is no longer showing SO's, it really sounds to me like it hasn't talked to Amazon since then.  

If it's showing a wireless connection but doesn't seem to actually BE connecting, turn off wireless and turn it back on.  I have two networks in my house so the easiest thing for me is toggle between them. If that doesn't work, I turn it off and then back on a minute or so later.


----------



## SheilaJ

Have you checked your cloud?  If I purchase an app from my laptop, then I have to retrieve it from my cloud once I turn on the wifi on my fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Yesterday I purchased an app with coins and today I got the free Halloween app. I purchased both from my computer, not the Fire. However, when I go to my Fire HDX and HD, neither one shows either app. They show up in my "digital orders" and "manage my kindle" but they do not show up in the library of the kindles. If I go to the page to purchase again it shows that I already own them and if I try to purchase again it won't let me and tells me to find them in my library. I'd love to but they aren't there! I've synced both Fires multiple times and I've restarted them also. I sent a note to Amazon last night but so far no response. Anyone have any other tricks to try?? Since it is affecting both of my Fires I am really baffled.


I frequently had a delay when purchasing apps from the PC before they would appear on my Fire HD. I got so I would routinely purchase the app from the PC, then go to the device and do a sync. Then switch to the home page of the device and wait a few minutes--maybe five. Then go to the app page. Usually the app would appear then. If it didn't I would repeat. Usually the first round did it, occasionally it would take a second round which probably was because of a slow download or something. Sometimes I would see the a placeholder version of the app icon as it finished downloading.



> After restarting my HD it no longer showed the SO, which is strange. My HDX did show the SO as it should.


I had SOs disappear from my HDX even though I was online and registered. I could talk to the MayDay people but they weren't able to help me. I spoke to three different MayDay reps. I had to go to Kindle CS to get it resolved--they had to turn off SOs and return them on before they came back. (Have them do this so it won't cost you anything).

Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Yep, SOs have appeared again but still no new apps. I already tried all of these things earlier so I guess I'll try Mayday later today and see if they can help me out. Never had this happen before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Yep, SOs have appeared again but still no new apps. I already tried all of these things earlier so I guess I'll try Mayday later today and see if they can help me out. Never had this happen before.


Are the downloads showing in your notifications?

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I am having trouble with Words with Friends on my 7"HDX. It worked fine until I downloaded an update. Now it shows in the Cloud with a red exclamation mark. It will not download to my device. I have deleted it from the Cloud and tried to download again from the store.....many times. When it is almost installed, I get a message that it cannot be installed. Is this a glitch with the newest version of WWF?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, answers to two questions here...

Jane--

I'm sure I had WWF on my old Fire, but when I search the App store, the only version of WWF shown didn't show that I already owned it. So I "purchased" it again. Here it is:


You might check to see if Amazon pulled the old app and replaced it.

And for the question of not receiving an app I'd purchased on the PC--I "bought" WWF on my iPad, but it didn't show up in my Cloud, even using the sync technique I described earlier. But when I navigated to the app in the App Store on my HDX, the link went to "Download" on the product page and I was able to download it without problem.

And it seems to be working fine on my device. Though, interestingly, it hasn't yet showed up in MYK.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

When I "repurchased" WWF from my laptop for my HDX, it said I already owned it and would not "charge" me for it. The next time I am near my Fire I will sync and see if it gets straightened out. Everything worked fine until today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You got the same message when you used the link below?  Hmm....

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You got the same message when you used the link below? Hmm....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I purchased the new WWF for my HDX. I know I had it on my original Fire. And until today I had bee using it successfully on my HDX. Yesterday I updated many apps. They all updated fine except for WWF. That is when I started having trouble. It shows in the Cloud, but it will not install to the device. I removed WWF from the Cloud and tried re-purchasing both from my Fire and from my laptop. Same thing happens. I see it in the cloud, download, then get an error message when it is almost installed on the device. Since everything else is working for me, I think it has to be a glitch in WWF. I will try again in a couple of days, then use Mayday if it does not get resolved. Thank you for your troubleshooting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess my question is, since it's working fine for me, but I only downloaded it a little bit ago, is, have you tried clicking on the link I provided, and if so, does it indicate you've already purchased it?  I'm wondering if they've got a new app since you experienced your problems.

I do see there is an update today--version 6.2.3.  What version are you using?

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are the downloads showing in your notifications?
> 
> Betsy


No, they do not show up there.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> And for the question of not receiving an app I'd purchased on the PC--I "bought" WWF on my iPad, but it didn't show up in my Cloud, even using the sync technique I described earlier. But when I navigated to the app in the App Store on my HDX, the link went to "Download" on the product page and I was able to download it without problem.
> 
> And it seems to be working fine on my device. Though, interestingly, it hasn't yet showed up in MYK.
> 
> Betsy


I tried this too. When I go to purchase them again on my Fire they tell me I can't because I already own them and to check my "library", only they aren't in my library either. They only show up under my orders and on my MYK page, but I can't re-send them from those spots as far as I can find.


----------



## KindleGirl

Since I've only had the HDX for a week and I didn't have much on it yet,  I figured the easiest way to fix the problem would be to reset to factory settings, so I did. Now those 2 apps show up in my Cloud library with the rest of the apps. I don't know what happened but some kind of glitch apparently. It's fixed now, so hopefully that's the end.


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess my question is, since it's working fine for me, but I only downloaded it a little bit ago, is, have you tried clicking on the link I provided, and if so, does it indicate you've already purchased it? I'm wondering if they've got a new app since you experienced your problems.
> 
> I do see there is an update today--version 6.2.3. What version are you using?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I did you the link to WWW in your post. It did not say I had already purchased it. Even stranger, I just went to the Amazon store from my Fire and did a search for WWW. It wasn't even in the store. I will try again from the Silk browser.


----------



## Jane917

Now when I try to link from the link in your prior message it takes me to a dead page!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> Now when I try to link from the link in your prior message it takes me to a dead page!


It does indeed....Obviously there's a problem with it....hmmm...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

A search for Words With Friends in the app store does not come up with the game.. cheat, help, hanging with friends, etc.  But not the game!

I'm not about to remove it from my DX to see if I can get it from the cloud..  

I'm guessing there is some problem with the HDX that hopefully they are fixing, but it isn't available for anyone to buy or "buy" right now.  

You CAN buy the classic actual game and have it shipped to you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I discovered that, too.

There's an update dated yesterday that's available on my Fire HDX but given Jane's problems, I'm not going to update it.  My current version is working fine on my HDX.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My WWF is working fine. . . . but I've no idea what version it is.  It is definitely different to what's on my android phone.  It was recently updated, I think, just before I got my HDX.  Haven't checked since.  If someone can tell me how to figure out the version I'll happily share for information.  

Oh. Wait. . . I found it. . . version 6.2.3.  And in a different place it shows a copyright date of 2012.  Which doesn't seem right. 

My phone one -- which came through Google Play, I think, has lots more options in the menu.  But just now I'm having trouble getting to 'settings' to see the version number there. Or anywhere else for that matter.  It lets me play a game but that's about it.  Hmmm.  O.K. . . .finally got it to go. . . it's 6.5.3 and shows a copyright date of 2013.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmm...  Mine says version 6.2.3 but the App Store also says there's an update available, I think.  EDIT:  The update page is different than what was on the old Fire HD; this shows the current version of the installed apps and IF there's an available update, that will be indicated in the right column.  Interesting.

And, Ann, it's your turn.


Betsy


----------



## Jane917

My WWF on my iPhone works just fine. I agree with others that Zynga has found a glitch in the Android update. I hope they fix it soon, but in the meantime I still am able to play on my iPhone and iPad. I would gladly pay for WWF for the HDX if they offer it. I don't like the slow down with the ads.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm... Mine says version 6.2.3 but the App Store also says there's an update available, I think. EDIT: The update page is different than what was on the old Fire HD; this shows the current version of the installed apps and IF there's an available update, that will be indicated in the right column. Interesting.
> 
> And, Ann, it's your turn.
> 
> 
> Betsy


As noted earlier, I don't even see it available if I search on Amazon's Appstore this morning.

I can't find it via the HDX either.

I did check to see about updates -- mine is set to automatically download and install, so I thought I'd look and see when the last update came. . . . but it says 12/31/69 which isn't very helpful.  Actually, a bunch of mine say that's when they were updated. Cue _Twilight Zone_ music!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did check to see about updates -- mine is set to automatically download and install


That's on your Fire HDX? Where is that--I was looking for that setting and haven't found it yet...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's on your Fire HDX? Where is that--I was looking for that setting and haven't found it yet...
> 
> Betsy


Settings-->Applications-->Appstore

You can see how much you have on your Gift Card. . .and redeam another if you have it.
You can turn In-App purchasing on or off
You can enable Automatic updates, or not
You can tell it how to handle external market links
And you can see the version release number of the Appstore App.


----------



## Ian Marks

YES YES YES YES!!! I haven't read the other comments yet (I will in a minute) but it's Monday morning as I write this, and since my Kindle HDX arrived on Friday afternoon I haven't been able to get any of my purchased apps to appear. This morning I used the "mayday" button and while the guy was very nice, he couldn't get the apps to load either. He did download a different free app (something I don't actually want) while trying to diagnose the problem, but that was it. Two more apps purchased this morning (hey, I'm a glutton for abuse) also are MIA. 

I have a feeling I'll be returning the Kindle and getting a replacement, and if that one doesn't work as advertised, well, I hear Apple makes a pretty good product.

(edited to fix a typo)


----------



## KindleGirl

Ian Marks said:


> YES YES YES YES!!! I haven't read the other comments yet (I will in a minute) but it's Monday morning as I write this, and since my Kindle HDX arrived on Friday afternoon I haven't been able to get any of my purchased apps to appear. This morning I used the "mayday" button and while the guy was very nice, he couldn't get the apps to load either. He did download a different free app (something I don't actually want) while trying to diagnose the problem, but that was it. Two more apps purchased this morning (hey, I'm a glutton for abuse) also are MIA.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be returning the Kindle and getting a replacement, and if that one doesn't work as advertised, well, I hear Apple makes a pretty good product.
> 
> (edited to fix a typo)


I know you just got yours, but try resetting it to factory defaults and starting over again. I have no idea why but that solved my problem for my new Fire HDX as well as my Fire HD that had the same problem. Once I reset my HDX it solved all the problems with that Fire and the other one. It's worth a shot before returning it.


----------



## Jane917

Words with Friends is STILL not showing up in the Amazon store. I have no idea if this is a Zynga issue, an Amazon issue, a Fire HDX issue, or an android issue. Whatever, just a reminder not to install the most recent update if you are running WWF successfully on your Fire.


----------



## Ian Marks

KindleGirl said:


> I know you just got yours, but try resetting it to factory defaults and starting over again. I have no idea why but that solved my problem for my new Fire HDX as well as my Fire HD that had the same problem. Once I reset my HDX it solved all the problems with that Fire and the other one. It's worth a shot before returning it.


I'm looking at that option and it says it will remove all downloaded content from my Kindle. I'm not sure I want to do that, but I guess I have little choice. I'm already extremely disappointed by this experience and am close to sending this <ahem> wonderful bit of technology back to its maker. Silly me, I expect things to work as advertised.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ian Marks said:


> I'm looking at that option and it says it will remove all downloaded content from my Kindle. I'm not sure I want to do that, but I guess I have little choice. I'm already extremely disappointed by this experience and am close to sending this <ahem> wonderful bit of technology back to its maker. Silly me, I expect things to work as advertised.


Everything like apps and books will still be in your Amazon cloud and you can just download them to the Fire again. Other than that, it requires a few minutes to register it and put your wireless info in again, but it goes pretty fast and is pretty painless. It may solve your problem and you can get to enjoying your new Fire as you should! Good luck!


----------



## Ian Marks

Well, holy hand grenades of Antioch... I reset my Kindle HDX to factory settings and the missing apps have appeared in my cloud. I am downloading the indispensable productivity app "Despicable Me: Minion's Rush" right now.

I think Amazon needs to re-think the customer experience they're providing -- from the moment I removed the Kindle from its (horribly designed) packaging, I've had nothing but frustration. I've easily lost five or six hours futzing with it and consulting the website for clues to how to get it to work as intended, as well as chatting with nice-but-not-helpful customer service reps (a/k/a "the Opies"). I'm also not thrilled with the blue fringe phenomena, a manufacturing flaw Amazon is trying to explain away as a feature. 

Seriously. Bad. Customer. Service.

Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm curious as to what was wrong with the packaging?  I thought it was kind of cool...and easy to deal with...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree with Betsy about the packaging. While it wasn't the kind of 'wow' design the first Kindle had, I thought it not unattractive and both practical and functional. I had no problem figuring out how to open it with out destroying it -- important in case it needs to get sent back -- and everything seemed perfectly well protected.

I've also not had any problems with apps downloading properly. It sometimes took a few minutes to sync, but that's rather to be expected I think.  That said, I don't think I've 'bought' any new ones since I got it -- maybe that's where the disconnect is happening.  Which, of course, it shouldn't.

Since you are having various hiccups, I'd suggest you keep an eye on things because it is possible you have a problem device.  If it doesn't sort itself out, you can always contact Kindle Customer Service for a replacement.

As to the 'blue fringe'. . . . it's not a bug, though also not a feature -- and I don't think Amazon ever said it was.  It is clearly an artifact of the screen design; I suppose one could argue they should have gone with a different design.  And there is now, at least, an explanation of it on the sales page.  FWIW, I don't see it at all unless I'm on a very white page.  And even then it's at most a minor distraction.  I do realize, of course, that people can perceive things differently.  Again, though, Amazon is pretty accommodating: if the device is not going to work for you, you can return it within the 30 days.

For me: I think it's a definite improvement over my previous Fire HD.  I think it's a better screen than on the 8.9"HD I still have even though my HDX is a 7" screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I really am curious about the packaging--I saw someone else comment negatively about it somewhere and am curious as to the issue...I'm not seeing it and would like to know?

Betsy


----------



## Ian Marks

Regarding the packaging, it's pretty clear that a tremendous amount of thought went into it. I suspect Amazon was aiming for a real "wow" experience, where the unboxing itself is something to be savored. However, the box is nothing to write home about: functional without being particularly attractive (who chose that color?), and with no special design attributes. A plain brown box of recycled cardboard with some well-designed graphics would have been a step up. Definitely a letdown when compared to products from companies like Sony and Apple.

What _was_ memorable was the glaring omission of any kind of instruction booklet or other literature, save (if memory serves) for one loose bit of cardboard that provided very little information. Historically, whenever I've made an important equipment purchase, the first thing I've done is pore over the instruction booklet. Anyone purchasing a $200+ device like an ereader should expect no less.

I suppose Amazon's rationale for doing this is that they think their product is so intuitive and ergonomic that anyone trying it will be immediately enraptured and that learning the various functions will be painless and automatic. Yes, I know that one gets a brief lesson on swiping this way and that when the HDX goes through its start-up routine, but this hardly covers all the possibilities. Moreover, on my unit, identical swipes produce inconsistent results, or sometimes, no result at all (another reason I suspect I got a bum unit).

Yes, there's an _electronic_ user guide available via the HDX itself, but guess what? It has to be accessed wirelessly, and when I take my Kindle home, I don't have access to wi-fi. How hard would it have been for Amazon to put the user guide on the unit itself, as a PDF or a pre-installed app? Or better yet, supply a good old-fashioned paper instruction manual in the box alongside the product. Those who don't like to read can ignore it, while those with questions -- or performance issues -- can consult it to see if their Kindle is behaving as it should.

So, I guess my negative reaction to unboxing can be attributed to those two things -- the underwhelming packaging itself (exacerbated in my case by my disappointment with the flimsy case that arrived at the same time), and the lack of a proper instruction manual. However, if I were absolutely in love with the product as I had expected to be, all would be forgiven.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ian, for your comments regarding the packaging. I kind of liked it...and thought it compared well with the Apple packaging I'd received lately, but everyone's tastes are different.

As for no paper user's manual, I can't say that I remember much of a paper user's guide being available with any electronic device I've bought recently...but there should be something on the device that's accessible offline, I agree. It's something we've discussed here before.

If you are having inconsistent responses, I highly recommend calling Kindle CS.

Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Ian Marks said:


> Well, holy hand grenades of Antioch... I reset my Kindle HDX to factory settings and the missing apps have appeared in my cloud. I am downloading the indispensable productivity app "Despicable Me: Minion's Rush" right now.


Hooray, Ian, glad the reset worked for you and you are finally up and running!



Ann in Arlington said:


> I've also not had any problems with apps downloading properly. It sometimes took a few minutes to sync, but that's rather to be expected I think. That said, I don't think I've 'bought' any new ones since I got it -- maybe that's where the disconnect is happening. Which, of course, it shouldn't.
> 
> Since you are having various hiccups, I'd suggest you keep an eye on things because it is possible you have a problem device. If it doesn't sort itself out, you can always contact Kindle Customer Service for a replacement.


It's possible we have bad devices, but I don't think it's the devices themselves. I purchased the apps from my PC and they didn't show up on my HDX or my HD, so I don't think it's tied necessarily to the devices, but some kind of glitch with the accounts or PC purchase. I have since bought an app from my Fire and it worked fine. I will try another one from my PC and see if that is where the glitch is occurring. Although, resetting it fixed everything so hopefully there is no longer a glitch.


----------



## Jane917

I am still waiting for Words with Friends to show up in the Amazon apps store, after losing it after the update a few days ago. I don't see anyone else complaining that they have lost the app, but I would think that Amazon would be very motivated to get it back in the store. I can still play WWF on my iPhone, but it was so much bigger on my Fire.


----------



## Ian Marks

KindleGirl said:


> Hooray, Ian, glad the reset worked for you and you are finally up and running!


Unfortunately, even after getting my apps to load I experienced all kinds of weirdness, including the temporary disappearance of everything on my cloud (which later magically reappeared) and a total lock-up of the screen.

To their credit, once I was on the phone with the right person I received very responsive customer service. In fact, someone from Amazon is supposed to be coming into my office to pick up the accursed Kindle and drop off a replacement. Hopefully he or she will bring a pair of tongs and wear a garland of garlic bulbs.


----------



## contact01

Weird problem, hopefully this isn't a bigger issue with other people.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Yesterday I purchased an app with coins and today I got the free Halloween app. I purchased both from my computer, not the Fire. However, when I go to my Fire HDX and HD, neither one shows either app. They show up in my "digital orders" and "manage my kindle" but they do not show up in the library of the kindles. If I go to the page to purchase again it shows that I already own them and if I try to purchase again it won't let me and tells me to find them in my library. I'd love to but they aren't there! I've synced both Fires multiple times and I've restarted them also. I sent a note to Amazon last night but so far no response. Anyone have any other tricks to try?? Since it is affecting both of my Fires I am really baffled. After restarting my HD it no longer showed the SO, which is strange. My HDX did show the SO as it should.


KindleGirl--

just so you know, I bought today's Free App of the Day, Mahjong Mountain Premium, from my iPad. It never did show up in my Cloud. It did show up in my digital orders and Manage Your Kindle, but never in the Cloud despite synching several times. If I tried to buy it again, I was told I already had purchased it and to download it from my library.

I sent a CS request through the Fire this morning; I checked this evening about an hour ago and there was a message from CS asking me to give them a "call me" number, which I did.

The first tech wasn't familiar with the HDX menu system, but she did give me some things to try--like clearing out the Data and Cache for the App Store. It didn't help.

Then we went to Manage Your Kindle/Manage My Apps and deleted the app from my account. Then I got a different message, "We could not complete your order due to a payment issue. App purchase is now in pending status and cannot proceed to download. Please tap to view your pending orders and make changes to complete your purchase successfully."

Aargh. And it still shows as being purchased when I look at the web page.

But wait.....

I went to the FAOTD page on my computer, and clicked on Get App. Interestingly, it went through! And said I now owned the app. And when I went to the App Store page on the Fire HDX, it started downloading. Eureka!!

Not sure why.....but they've opened a ticket and I'll have to tell them it's working now for some reason.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy...thanks for letting me know I wasn't the only one having the exact same issue. Apparently there is some glitch with buying them from a device other than the Fire itself, but I've bought ones since from my PC and they go thru fine now. Hopefully they will continue that way too.

I never did get a response from CS when I sent in a note. Not sure why, but it's a moot point now anyway. I would have contacted them again but I figured it out myself while I waited to hear back. 

I never tried deleting the apps because I paid for one by using coins, so was afraid I would lose my coins if I deleted it and started over. Do you think this helped clear the problem?

Yay! Glad you got yours working!! I hope they can figure out why this is happening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think they must have not gotten your note, KindleGirl, as both techs I spoke with checked and there were no other reports.

I don't know if deleting it solved the problem.  It wasn't an issue for me as the app was free anyway, and the rep had already told me they would give me a credit if I had to re-buy the app. 

I did think you would be interested.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, there was notice of a new WWF update yesterday. . .required a manual update even though I have the device set to update automatically -- permissions changed I think.  Anyway, it's working just fine even following the update on my HDX. And the app is, again, available in the Amazon appstore.


----------



## Jane917

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, there was notice of a new WWF update yesterday. . .required a manual update even though I have the device set to update automatically -- permissions changed I think. Anyway, it's working just fine even following the update on my HDX. And the app is, again, available in the Amazon appstore.


Yea! I am running of to the store to see if I can finally download WWF. I e-mailed CS a few days ago and got a prompt reply that they were trying to resolve the issue.....then they dropped a $5 GC to my account. Not bad, considered WWF is free.


----------

